# Wasserwerte für Koi Teiche



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Koifreunde,
> Das mit der Dachlattenkonstruktion, zu meiner Frage der Überwinterung, ist ein toller Gedanke, den ich u.U. aufgreifen werde. Mal sehen, was da noch so an Tips einflattert.
> als Neuling und noch etwas "grün" im Umgang mit Kois, hier noch  ein paar weiter Fragen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Karsten,Uwe,

ich meß einmal die Woche.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hi,
ich entnehme das Wasser für die Tests aus ein Meter Tiefe. Gemessen wird bei mir nur Sauerstoff, PH,  Nitrit und Nitrat. Regelmäßige Wassertests halte ich nicht ein. Ich messe die Werte umweltabhängig, z.B. nach sehr heftigen Regenfällen, oder nach langen Regenpausen, bei hohen Temperaturen im Sommer, bei steigenden oder sinkenden Temperaturen im Frühjahr oder Herbst. 
Das mit dem Dreck sollte eigentlich Dein Filter besorgen, dafür ist dieser nämlich gedacht. 
Dreck in den Bodenablauf, durch den mechanischen und den biologischen Filter und zurück in den Teich. 
Ich denke, mit dem Schlammsauger wirst Du auf Dauer nicht glücklich. 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Karsten

ich kontroliere meine Wasserwerte jeden zweiten Tag und strebe folgende Werte an . 
NH 4 - 0,0
NO 2 - 0,0
NO 3 < 20
PH - 6,8
sehe diese Werte auch als Grenzwerte an . Einen Teichsauger brauchst du normalerweise nur alle fünf Jahre einmal , deine Filteranlage soll deinen Teich sauberhalten . Kot liegt normalerweise nicht auf dem Teichboden rum sondern wird vom Bodenablauf zum Filter geleitet :

Schöne Grüsse
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2003)

Danke für die Infos,
zum Bodenabfluß meines Teiches sei erwähnt, das ich keinen Bodenablauf am Teichgrund habe, sondern den Promax 20000. Sie speist den Filter. Die Pumpe steht leicht erhöht und so liegt auf dem Grund schon ganz schön viel Dreck. 
Ob das letztlich die richtige Methode ist, kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. Habe noch zu wenig Erfahrung.

Karsten


----------

